# Desktop/end table shrimp tank



## crazy4fids (Dec 17, 2014)

Does anyone have one of these? 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00GOFS8P4/ref=pd_aw_sbs_petsupplies_5?refRID=1CA1VV2ZEGVRXACG4NZQ 
Looking for something well enclosed and easy to maintain that I could possibly take to work and put on my desk. I'd really like to try my hand with some easy care shrimp.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think that would be a good fit...


----------

